
FBI chief calls unbreakable encryption 'urgent public safety issue' - mudil
https://ca.news.yahoo.com/fbi-director-calls-unbreakable-encryption-urgent-public-safety-151252010.html
======
mburst
I feel like this is kind of like tsa locks on luggage. If they can access your
lock, so can others.

